# Best SE-R Front Strut Tower Brace



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Anyone know what the best FSTB is for a 91-94 se-r, and where to get it?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

ebay. search, nissan sentra


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

how much shoudl i spend to get a good one? cuz they have some as low as 10 bucks


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

You should not spend more that 20 bucks. my cost was $30 shipped to my door. Good luck.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

that will help thank you! 
btw, what woudl you recomend for a RSTB?


----------



## [V]igilant[D]river (Mar 6, 2003)

is it possible to have a rear strut tower brace?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yes, they have some on ebay...i think...let me check again, i'll post a link if i find it.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Here it is, its not on ebay....

http://www.activetuning.com/products/atpid5/index.php

heres a front one...

http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/tucn004ba.html


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

well these are alot of money, and for probly 50 bucks i could have a front and rear one made for me...im going that route...thanks everyone for your input though...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The active tuning rear bar is a quality machined bar, you'll not get one made for anywhere near what it costs, it's a good deal. I have it and a cheap $30 FSTB. I could make you a rear STB for about $80 if you want.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> *The active tuning rear bar is a quality machined bar, you'll not get one made for anywhere near what it costs, it's a good deal. I have it and a cheap $30 FSTB. I could make you a rear STB for about $80 if you want. *


 Well I don't know about that...anyways, you have a FSTB available? Were you looking for 30 bucks shipped? and as far as the rear, that's guna have to be custom since I have a B12, but I got that taken care of...


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No I have a cheapo FSTB on my car now.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

The Active Tuning RSTB fits the B12, too.
I think we sold 2 or 3 of them to B12 owners.
If you are interested, e-mail me at:
[email protected]


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

is thsi a good FSTB http://www.streetbeatcustoms.com/tucn004ba.html or does active have one?


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I got myne from ebay, i spent i think 12.99 and its way nicer then i thought it was in the bid picture. Pretty sweet i must say. Its worth the bid and purchase.


----------



## SE-RIOUSLY FASST (Feb 3, 2004)

*Strut tower.*

I have a brand new strut tower brace no name that fits a 91-94, I got it and then my strut tower mount broke and I have not been driving the car, I'm selling it for $30.00, with free shipping (I get it free at my work). Let me know, the ends are black, and the center portion is chrome.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Moving....


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

SE-RIOUSLY FASST said:


> I have a brand new strut tower brace no name that fits a 91-94, I got it and then my strut tower mount broke and I have not been driving the car, I'm selling it for $30.00, with free shipping (I get it free at my work). Let me know, the ends are black, and the center portion is chrome.


can i see a pic, btw im calling first dibs if its good.


----------

